# Unattractive staining



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that was NOT a photo I expected in my face when I opened the thread. talk about NSFW. I wonder if Angel Eyes might affect her saliva staining at all? I know that it clears up the tear stains and the red around the mouth on furry faced little dogs like maltese and shih tzu. Maybe it might help Vienna? you could always threaten her that her habit causes blindness and hairy palms in some people.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Wow, that was NOT a photo I expected in my face when I opened the thread. talk about NSFW. I wonder if Angel Eyes might affect her saliva staining at all? I know that it clears up the tear stains and the red around the mouth on furry faced little dogs like maltese and shih tzu. Maybe it might help Vienna? you could always threaten her that her habit causes blindness and hairy palms in some people.


NSFW? You're a groomer  I think this photo is very appropriate for my and your job.

You think so? Would it clear up the staining that's already there, or just future staining? I've never needed to use or even think of the product since I've never had any staining since this.

Also, sorry if the photo is graphic.. lol.. I'm pretty famous for capturing anything that could help me in the future. Teeth, weird cuts, grooms, nails, injuries, ect.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just being facetious... I'm famous for taking photos of oddities on my table as well... most memorable was a male dog with two separate dangly bits, one in front of the other. I forwarded this pic to most of my friends but for some strange reason no one was as impressed as I was.

I don't know for sure that AE will help her, but look for a wholesale retailer. I've also read that AE was originally a supplement for chickens, you may be able to find the generic form for much less. BTW have you tried Chris Christensen's White on White? It may be too harsh for such a delicate area, but it turned Bonzai nearly snow white when I used it. 

Please post a pic of Vienna wearing panties, the idea is hilarious.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I doubt that anything taken orally would help the staining that's already there; just future staining. Hmmm...have you tried peroxide? I don't know if that's safe for dog no-nos but it's a thought. LOL I'm in awe at how thick her tail is!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would use Crystal White by EZ Groom, it's not a whitening shampoo (although it does make white dogs crystal white!) but it's also a stain remover and enzyme activated. The area is unfortunate since you would have to be careful using very hot water...use that shampoo with hot water (not hot enough to burn) and let it sit..it won't remove it over night or anything like that but if you use it once a week or so when you bathe her I bet it will fade if not disappear completely over time.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh Fluffyspoos how I do love your posts! Also I learn a lot from them


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Indiana said:


> Oh Fluffyspoos how I do love your posts! Also I learn a lot from them


Well I gotta make something awkward at least funny! Can you imagine if poodles went through puberty obviously? Oh geez.

Well, I guess they kinda do have that facial hair that seems to sprout up all over..


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have not tried it myself yet, but I have heard that epi-pet works really well on stains.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a dumb question, but has a vet looked at her, what was the term I just read? -no-nos, to see what may be causing the excessive licking? 

I remember years ago at the vet clinic a Dobe pup came in for that and it turned out she had a vaginal infection - yeast if I remember correctly.

The stain removers won't help if there's an underlying problem.

I hope you are able to solve your mystery soon.
Poor baby girl.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Just a dumb question, but has a vet looked at her, what was the term I just read? -no-nos, to see what may be causing the excessive licking?
> 
> I remember years ago at the vet clinic a Dobe pup came in for that and it turned out she had a vaginal infection - yeast if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


I've considered this, but I don't trust vets as far as I can throw them. =/

Should I take a more close up picture of her vulva for a better diagnoses? (to be PM'd if people want to see.. I think some might get uncomfortable if I post ha)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Here's a GR pup with a similar issue: Puppy Vaginitis? - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Rowan! Maybe I'll give baby powder a try


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

This is what I plan to do around Lumi's eyes after new tear stains stop forming; equal parts peroxide and Milk of Magnesia, then add just enough corn starch to make a paste. Work this into the coat and let it do it's thing for one to four hours. You can also leave it in longer or overnight, it just stops being effective after a few hours. I've read about this method on several breeder's pages for their show dogs. It's meant to be done one to three days in a row when you start, then cut back to every second or third day if more applications are needed. One day may even be enough! And pretty much pack her coat with whatever conditioner you love for a day or two before and in between applications, as it can be damaging to the hair. I've read that different strengths of peroxide all do the same amount of damage, so to go for the 40 strength as it will have the fastest effect, and therefore require less exposure for the hair and skin. 

It seems safe enough *but* I think I might only use it on Vienna's tail and put on some undies or a diaper that would protect her hiney and her vulva from the stuff if she puts her tail down. It might be easier/safer to do the tail hairs on one day, and if you want to also do the hairs near her vulva, do them on a separate day. This way the goop isn't as likely to be spread around and you can just carefully place it away from her vulva, and perhaps do 45 minute "sessions" just to be sure that it doesn't spread to the wrong area, and that if it does, it will be rinsed off quickly.

I feel comfortable doing this on Lumi, but I see no point right now since the tear stains will just be back in two days! : P Oh, and I don't blame you for not trusting vets! Lumi usually sees Dr. Google. Hahaha


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

PammiPoodle said:


> This is what I plan to do around Lumi's eyes after new tear stains stop forming; equal parts peroxide and Milk of Magnesia, then add just enough corn starch to make a paste.


When I first started working at my grooming job, there was a groomer that I talked to for only a couple days before she ragequit her job. Anyway, she was a bichon breeder and was telling me about using a laxative for treating stains. I had forgotten about it.

Thanks! I'll have to mix that up!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know if this will work on any other dog but the thing that has worked for my girl Sasha and staining, and I don't know why, is filtered water. 

It took about a month before I noticed a difference as to where she licked and her eye stains. I just let the staining grow out where I didn't clip it off and now there is no staining. She has no staining around her eyes even though she still tears or where she licks as she still licks her feet once in a while (allergies). 

When I say filtered water it is just a couple of steps above distilled. My husband has salt water fish tanks and uses a filtering system to top off the water when the tanks get low. The RO water, as it is called, can be expensive if purchased at a pet store by the gallon especially since he has a 150 gallen tank. He filters the water up until the final reverse osmosis step (the water goes through 4 different filters which each in turn forces the water through smaller and smaller filter material before the reverse osmosis filter) and that is the water she drinks.

Lets put it this way, she drinks better water than we do. In a pinch I will give her Ozarka or another bottled water. I never give her tap water anymore. Even when we travel I take a couple of gallons just in case.

I don't know if it will work on any dog or whether we just got lucky and it worked on her. I just don't want to give her any more chemicals since she already takes allergy medication.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Here are photos of Sasha the first day we brought her home with under eye staining and two recent photos showing no staining under her eyes since she has been on filtered water.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've done the milk of magnesium + peroxide + corn starch and after leaving it on for a few hours and washing it off, there is NOTICEABLE fading on only the first application! Omg! I'll be repeating the process tomorrow, doing before and after pics (once she's dried) to see the difference it makes tomorrow. She'll also be wearing the undies while she's unattended so she can't add anymore stain to my 'control' in this experiment.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Does she have juvenile vulva? Is this resent?

I agree with you on the vets. The first one I had Bambi see said her JV would correct itself and to go ahead and have her spayed before her first heat, and that her discharge was vaginitis when it continued after her uti treatment when in fact the meds hadn't worked. The next caught the continued uti but I think she had me paying for a lot that wasn't needed.

After Bambi's expensive ordeal with uti's as a puppy I fear her getting one again. She hasn't had another uti and only goes to lick when she needs to be cleaned, when this happens I go ahead and spot wash her and shave her because usually she gets like this because the hair is too long. I try to keep the hair short so she can stay clean and dry but I don't shave her whole bottom, just whats necessary.

I would suggest shaving the vulva and whatever skin hangs over, if any, close. You can leave hair to hang over for modesty. And I would wash her every time she has licked. Undies are a good idea, I have some for Bambi. 
I think shes probably licking because something is causing her irritation, and for all the things I can think of, shaving the immediate area should help with it.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vienna has a licking problem. She'll lick her crotch all night, and when she's unsupervised. She's very secretive about it, we never catch her, we'll just find a wet spot on the couch (or my side of the bed >( ) and her tail base down to be wet and curly.
> 
> This has started to stain. I've started putting undies on her to block the habit and hopefully break it, but how can I get the staining off? I'm not clipping the hair off, since I've been growing her out and I'm not a fan of the baboon butt.
> 
> Whitening shampoo does not work.


Now I see your post, I understand why my Hazel butt was wet! I thought she sat on somewhere wet, but I do believe she lick it now. She never did that, but the day before I shaved her base of tail (that I didn't shave it for months)... guess she doesn't like the feeling of being bald over there :argh:

And yes it does stain, but it doesn't really bother me too much. But if you got a solution I would love to try


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna was spayed when she was at 2.5 years old and had gone through a few heat cycles, so I'm pretty sure it's not JV.


----------

